

Ask HN: Couch Surfing - pedrorijo91

I&#x27;m thinking about going to Hamburg, Germany and I will probably use couch surfing as a cheaper way to get hosted, as well as a way to meet new people.<p>I&#x27;ve never experienced couch surfing, so are there any advices from whom already tried it on how to choose a good host and being a good guest?
======
JacobAldridge
AirBnB has some good high level thoughts on the topic, for example -
[https://www.airbnb.com/support/article/695?topic=229](https://www.airbnb.com/support/article/695?topic=229)

Couch Surfing (as distinct from renting someone else's space entirely for
yourself) probably warrants some additional investment in the relationship and
ensuring all expectations are clear.

I've also heard of many guests who budget for some kind of thank you gift - my
Australian friends usually take a pack of clip-on-Koalas to hand around, and a
bottle of wine or flowers are usually safe bets. You'll be saving more than
the E10-20 they cost you, so it's a good investment in being awesome.

~~~
pedrorijo91
Yeah, I was also thinking about taking something from my country. I guess it
empowers the goal of couch surfing :)

